
Have Idea for a Startup? Don’t Launch a Company, Launch an Experiment - DanielRibeiro
http://www.businessinsider.com/have-idea-for-a-startup-dont-launch-a-company-launch-an-experiment-2012-1
======
okal
Discussed previously : <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3500876>

